# Lyft putting in ratings cap to phase out older cars??



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey guys ! Anyone know how many 5 -star ratings it should take to raise your score a point?

For the last week , my score has been like 4.84 - good but not great ! But before the holidays , it was around 4.9 to even 5 ... so there has def been a dip !!

I do know it has been slower lately after the new year (and less rides means less chance to boost your score ) , and I know last year sucked for a lot of people , so some pax may be stressed / not in a good mood or as generous with their scores right before or after the holidays . But I always try to be very friendly to my pax , let them charge their phones , play music , etc . Dont know why my score would not be going up higher .

But I do drive an older car -- like 10+ years old . So I am also kind of wondering , could Lyft have secretly put in a "maximum " score for people using older cars (so that , their score will not go above a 4.85 ) , and slowly try to lower that over time , as a way to phase out & eventually deactivate all the older cars ?

Because I know there is already an extra 20 % a week that you are given automatically if you drive like a 2011 or newer car .

I just dont know a lot about the scores so maybe you guys do .


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lyfts rating is very easy to bring back up. It's only based on the last 100 trips and 100% of the passengers will rate you. Your score will only go up if you replace low rated rides with higher ratings.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

I think you're reading too much into it. I've been finding people are a lot more a$$holish now than during the holidays, so maybe they're being more harsh with their judgements.

My score has dropped as well and my car is not that old.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Zardoz said:


> But I always try to be very friendly to my pax , let them charge their phones , play music , etc.


Stop doing this please.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Simple solution here too 1-summit lyft support team to remove unfairly rated trips! 2- forget about ratings it does not matter! 3-you are your own boss! Do not take shit from riders! Kick them out if disrespectful riders!!! 4-listen to whatever music you want to i play kpop all the time 5-my rating is at perfect 5 but i dont care about it at All


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

POOLKiller said:


> Stop doing this please.


why?


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

JTR said:


> Simple solution here too 1-summit lyft support team to remove unfairly rated trips! 2- forget about ratings it does not matter! 3-you are your own boss! Do not take shit from riders! Kick them out if disrespectful riders!!! 4-listen to whatever music you want to i play kpop all the time 5-my rating is at perfect 5 but i dont care about it at All


well i do read the feedback summaries and bring them up to lyft when i feel they are questionable .

like one person noted in their comments that i had an older car . i don't know what score they gave , but that kinda makes you think it was an issue for them somehow ...

anyway i brought it up with lyft , and asked if they gave me a poor score because i had an older car , could i not get that score disregarded ? (cuz lets face it , that doesnt really have anything to do with my customer service or driving ... and , if they dont like my car , or want a newer one , i figure they can / should Cancel before i arrive until they are paired with a car they like ... or just pay more for a lyft Premier lol ).

anyway , they still havent gotten back to me on it .

maybe i am overthinking the ratings a little ? but i still wonder if lyft / customers hold it against us for not having a newer car ( which would be nice , but obv i wouldnt be doing this if i could just buy a new car so easily ...)


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Zardoz said:


> like one person noted in their comments that i had an older car . i don't know what score they gave , but that kinda makes you think it was an issue for them somehow ...


It was, that's why they said something.



Zardoz said:


> anyway i brought it up with lyft , ... , they still havent gotten back to me on it .


They never will.



Zardoz said:


> maybe i am overthinking the ratings a little ? but i still wonder if lyft / customers hold it against us for not having a newer car


Yes, you're overthinking a little. Some people are arses looking for problems everywhere, others are thankful that you're helping them with their travel. I had one girl coming back in the car to see if the car was clean. Which it was and she commented. But the attitude of stopping what she was doing and coming back to check shows she's a penis with people problems. Another marked me down for my friendliness, when I know I am one of the friendliest people that you will ever find.

What I'm trying to say is, there is a group of people that you'll never please. Thankfully, there is another group that will appreciate anything you do.


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

cenTiPede said:


> It was, that's why they said something.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, there is a group of people that you'll never please. Thankfully, there is another group that will appreciate anything you do.


yah kinda makes me think we should all create a 'pettiest comments / complaints ' forum ... like, 'was playing the Eagles . I ****in hate the Eagles ' , etc. ( in the Dudes defense , im no big fan of the Eagles mself ...)

but yeah i did get a complaint one time from a guy who said i was 'rude' ... and the problem is , when you are reading all the comments in the feedback summary a week later and you see something like that , unless they provide any details , it is impossible to recall what you could have done to be considered 'rude' (tho if i had to guess , it was a guy who tried to get in the car with a cup of something & i told him he had to drink / dump it right there - in case it was alcohol , or just to prevent spills - and his friend said it was water , but i guess he had a problem with that ...)

i mean really, who gets into a car with a friggin cup of water ? thats what water bottles / thermoses are for ...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

If they wanted to get rid of you they would just do it. you are not important enough to them one way or the other for them to devise some plan to slowly drive you out. 

Your rating just slipped, it will bounce back. My car is an 08, u get a time of compliments on it.


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> If they wanted to get rid of you they would just do it. you are not important enough to them one way or the other for them to devise some plan to slowly drive you out.
> 
> Your rating just slipped, it will bounce back. My car is an 08, u get a time of compliments on it.


Yah my rating is already back to 4.9 (well above 4.85 ) . Guess I did just get a few so-so ratings in a row and it caused it to slip .

I have a feeling they will slowly start raising the yearly requirements of the cars - cant drive for us unless you have a 2006 or newer , then a 2008, etc -- but I guess we will just have to worry about it when that happens .


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Forget about ratings. It's BS!

Try to learn how to make money with PT rides. Ratings have nothing to do with your earnings.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Zardoz said:


> Yah my rating is already back to 4.9 (well above 4.85 ) . Guess I did just get a few so-so ratings in a row and it caused it to slip .
> 
> I have a feeling they will slowly start raising the yearly requirements of the cars - cant drive for us unless you have a 2006 or newer , then a 2008, etc -- but I guess we will just have to worry about it when that happens .


It's more your city/county/state than Lyft or uber as far as the year of car goes.

It's in lifts best interest to have as many drivers as possible. they do the want to get rid of you or anyone unless you are hurting their business.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Zardoz said:


> Hey guys ! Anyone know how many 5 -star ratings it should take to raise your score a point?
> 
> For the last week , my score has been like 4.84 - good but not great ! But before the holidays , it was around 4.9 to even 5 ... so there has def been a dip !!
> 
> ...


That could be because your 100 ride average hasn't reset yet


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Get a new car


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> That could be because your 100 ride average hasn't reset yet


It doesn't reset, it's a rolling average. it's your last 100 rated trips.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

does Lyft even show us the rider rating anymore? I swear I never see it


----------

